# Can some one please tell me what on Earth's just come out of me? (pic included)



## daisylane

After a week of pink/peach/brown discharge and a light bleed Saturday morning, I found out on Sunday at 9w3d that the baby didn't have a heartbeat and was only measuring 7w2d. I opted for the medical management, had the first tablet on Tuesday and pessaries and tablets on Thursday and am hoping it's working as I really want to avoid a D&C.

About an hour ago I went to the toilet and was watching it come out (sorry for TMI) and I saw something bigger fall into the bowl. I got some long black tweezer-like things (a kitchen utensil, God knows what for!) and picked it out. It was definately not a clot or tissue as it is a very firm, solid mass. About two to three inches long, it was a pinkish colour and tapered off into what looked like fibers/veins. The texture kind of looked like brain - terrible description but that's the first thing that came to mind! Just wondering if it was all of or part of the placenta? I can't imagine a 7 week placenta being all that big? Does the placenta tend to come out before or after the sac? I ask because if I hadn't been watching I'd have never seen it, and on Tuesday night I had two gushes of blood when I was sat on the loo so the sac could have possibly come out then without me knowing? This was my first pregnancy and my first loss so I don't have a clue what to expect :cry:

Here's a picture because my description was awful :dohh:

https://oi51.tinypic.com/291zswo.jpg

https://oi54.tinypic.com/21zds1.jpg


----------



## happigail

I don't know the answer I'm afraid as mine is ectopic so different to yours. It certainly looks different to normal lining clots and you're right it does look like a little placenta. 

I hope it's done for you now and you don't need d and c x


----------



## pink_bow

I had exactly the same hun, and I thought it could be the placenta? Not 100% sure though xx


----------



## daisylane

Thank-you both :flower: Hoping to take it to the EPAU tomorrow to get the midwife to have a look at it. She told me that if I could catch the sac then to bring it in asap, but hoping she'll shine some light one what this could be and if it is the placenta, whether or not the baby could have already passed :(


----------



## sophieloafy

I had my mc today and this is the same as what i lost, this is the lining of your uterus all comin away hun. i spent an hour on the toilet while it all came away from me and just now i am going to be writing a thread about what happened next as i dont want to gate crash your thread. I wish you all the best x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

:hugs: x


----------



## mdjoy

It kind of looks like the sac also. I am so sorry for your loss. I had a few clots I thought might be baby with my 7week m/c. Then on mon a.m 9/13/10 woke up at 6am with horrible pains and the feeling to poop (tmi), pushed and something came out and plopped in the tiolet (wasn't poo) I passed the embryo. I could see it attached to a tiny cord and the sac was attached to the other end. The pain was instantly gone. The embryo at this point is sooo tiny, it may be in there too. But you will have to bring it to your MD to be sure if you want. I didn't...could only flush...sounds awful I just knew what it was and couldn't pick it up! That a.m I had an ultrasound and my uterus was totally empty. Had naturally passed everything..which I already knew that morning.


----------



## daisylane

I'll definately be taking it to the midwife to get a better idea of what it could be. I've heard so many stories about the pain and the blood, but I haven't had much more than bad period pains (I can still feel my uterus contracting) and a heavy period, although I've been running to the toilet so often I couldn't judge how quickly it would soak a pad. I just want everything to be over. I hope I can pass everything naturally like you have so I can accept what's happened and move on from it. Knowing that the embryo is possibly still inside me makes it impossible :cry:


----------



## mdjoy

daisylane said:


> I'll definately be taking it to the midwife to get a better idea of what it could be. I've heard so many stories about the pain and the blood, but I haven't had much more than bad period pains (I can still feel my uterus contracting) and a heavy period, although I've been running to the toilet so often I couldn't judge how quickly it would soak a pad. I just want everything to be over. I hope I can pass everything naturally like you have so I can accept what's happened and move on from it. Knowing that the embryo is possibly still inside me makes it impossible :cry:

I def understand the feeling. I just posted a thread. Had a mmc at 19 weeks, baby died at 14 weeks and had my D&C sat. No bleeding or cramping til now! I hope I don't have some infection from the procedure or from the tissue of my baby since he was in me dead for 5 weeks. This is just about unbearable enough. Just want this experience to be over with. It is crazy. My first m/c wasn't that painful either. Not even as bad as a period except for the day I passed the embryo. I kept thinking omg, I can't believe this is a m/c..it's not even alot of pain or blood. I had worse periods honestly.


----------



## daisylane

Being told to expect contraction-like pain and very heavy bleeding and huge clots makes me wonder if I've passed anything significant at all :nope: I have to go back to the hospital at the end of next week for a scan to see if everything's come out, but if all has not gone I've decided the best option is the D&C. After thinking that miscarriage will never happen to you and then it does makes you realise you're not exempt from the bad things, and I don't fancy the risk of a perferated uterus thank-you very much, but at the same time I desperately want this over with. OH doesn't want me to have the D&C no matter what, but knowing that it'll be almost 4 weeks I've been carrying my baby without a heartbeat breaks my heart. I don't think men really understand what women go through at times like this, mentally and physically. He's doing his best though :cry:


----------



## mdjoy

No they sure don't. But if you have anything left you need a D&C because you can get an infection in your uterus. The risks associated with the D&C are rare, but lately... I have been in the rare percentage of things here. Had a m/c after 13 wks and a missed m/c at that! Now that is rare too! Hope to god I don't have a D&C complication...that would be just my luck at this point! :nope:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Sorry for your loss.:hugs: I wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## blueskai

daisylane said:


> After thinking that miscarriage will never happen to you and then it does makes you realise you're not exempt from the bad things, and I don't fancy the risk of a perferated uterus thank-you very much, but at the same time I desperately want this over with. OH doesn't want me to have the D&C no matter what, but knowing that it'll be almost 4 weeks I've been carrying my baby without a heartbeat breaks my heart. I don't think men really understand what women go through at times like this, mentally and physically. He's doing his best though :cry:

what you said is so true, you never ever even think about the fact it could happen to you, and it hits you so hard when it does! :(

hope you're okay hun
xo


----------



## debzie

Hello hun I was diagnosed with a mmc on monday last week and opted for the medical management. On wednesday I went in for day assessment where they administered the tablets. I can remember passing somthing similar to that and the nurse on the ward said it was part of the placenta and sac, the other part got stuck and I had to have a doc retrieve it (not pretty) I was measuring 5+4 but the sac was measuring on dates dfor 10 weeks. Hope you get some answers. Also I had horrendous contraction pains worse than when I was in labour with dd. With my first mmc in november I had nopthing just a few mild cramps and passed everything with no bother.


----------



## Nat0619

I think this looks like the placenta, at least part of it. I passed my placenta in parts I think after my medical management and passed several clots like this. I passed my sac intact and there was no mistaking it, but I had got to 13 weeks by the time I had my medical management (although :baby: only measured 6 weeks :cry:)

Just to reassure you Daisylane, there isn't always a lot of pain and blood. My bleeding was just like a period (although bleeding lasted 2 weeks in total but most of this was spotting). I only had strong period-like pains for a few hours at the start of the treatment.

x


----------



## daisylane

Honestly, I don't know what I'd have done without B&B in the past couple of months, and all you girls have been so helpful :hugs:

mdjoy - I completely get that, it seems like all my bad luck's catching up on me. First this then losing out renting OH's brother's house (who's in Catterick in army accomodation) at a ridiculously cheap price and it would be just my luck to have something go wrong in the bloody D&C!

greeneyes - Thank-you honey :hugs:

kiwi - You're so right. Every little thing is setting me off lately (iPad2 advert and SMA baby, I'm talking to you!) but nothing is hurting more than finding out OH's brother and his wife are trying for baby #2 who should be arriving next year. The fact that she'll be going through everything I should have been... :cry: I keep thinking that I've got it together and I'll start talking about something related to the situation and my voice will go and my eyes will fill up and it's all downhill from there really. It's so difficult trying to convey to someone who's never been through something like this just how it feels. It's just heartbreak. Complete and utter heartbreak. You plan out your future with this little miracle inside you and all of a sudden it's gone and everything goes back to how it was and you've lost this life that you've planned for yourself. I'm sure I'm rambling now :blush:

debzie & nat - I took 'exhibit A' into the EPAU and she's not 100% sure what it was so they're going to run some tests. I passed something similar but smaller the next day so I don't know if it was my womb lining or pieces of placenta. My bleeding's dwindled off considerably now, mostly a browny colour on the tissue when I wipe. I have a telephone interview on Thursday then I'll go in for a scan to make sure I'm all cleared out. Fingers crossed. I'm sorry for both of your loses :cry: We'll all get there in the end and have our beautiful miracle babies and be fabulous mummies :hugs:


----------



## blueskai

daisylane said:


> kiwi - You're so right. Every little thing is setting me off lately (iPad2 advert and SMA baby, I'm talking to you!) but nothing is hurting more than finding out OH's brother and his wife are trying for baby #2 who should be arriving next year. The fact that she'll be going through everything I should have been... :cry: I keep thinking that I've got it together and I'll start talking about something related to the situation and my voice will go and my eyes will fill up and it's all downhill from there really. It's so difficult trying to convey to someone who's never been through something like this just how it feels. It's just heartbreak. Complete and utter heartbreak. You plan out your future with this little miracle inside you and all of a sudden it's gone and everything goes back to how it was and you've lost this life that you've planned for yourself. I'm sure I'm rambling now :blush:

I'm exactly the same, even after two years. I think about my baby more than once every day, something always triggers it and it comes into my head.
It's always so hard when you hear people are expecting..I can't help but think "why couldn't my body do it?" my OH uncle and aunt are expecting a new baby in Dec, and ofc I'm so happy for them but I just have like a jealousy that her body is capable, and mine hasn't been. I have so much guilt over that.
You can never get away from the "comforting" comments from people that just don't understand. Even the other day, at my MIL's for a meal, we were talking about a couple who had lost a little baby at 2yrs, and she said "I can't imagine how that must be, I mean it wasn't JUST a miscarriage she had, it was an actual baby" :nope: I couldn't believe it, I just had to keep my head down and take a few deep breaths. People who haven't been through it can be so blunt, yet their words stab like a knife.

Anyway, sorry to go on in your thread haha.
My point is, I don't have the perfect words to describe my pain. All I know is that it is breaking my heart.
xo
xo


----------



## Sovereign

I'm sorry babes x


----------



## daisylane

My dad's said things like that, about how it was 'just' a miscarriage and people lose 'real' babies and I should be grateful. I don't think it matters how early a woman loses her baby, you still feel the same pain :cry: I'm keep trying to reason with myself that there was probably something wrong with it and it's better off in heaven, but you can't shake the niggle of 'what if my baby was completely healthy but its little heart just stopped beating?'. It makes it slightly more barable that OH's SiL lives a couple hours drive away so I'm not going to see her too much when she's pregnant. The world works in strange and cruel ways. I often find myself wondering why people are able to have healthy babies who drink or smoke or take drugs their entire pregnancy or who would mistreat or not love their baby the way I'd love mine :cry: Couldn't help but throw dirty looks at the women smoking outside the maternity unit :(


----------



## blueskai

Thankfully my own parents were very supportive, saying things like "I can't imagine the pain you've been through etc" which really helped, but my parent in laws just dont seem to get it.
My sister took drugs and smoked, drank etc all through her first pregnancy and had a healthy baby - I stopped drinking the SECOND i thought I could be preg, started eating all healthy, yet I lost mine. There's just no justice and it drives me mad.

I was watching something on tv about babys being born to mothers in prison, and some of them women had had like 8 kids, all of them taken to care coz of drugs or violence and I just can't even believe it, it's so frustrating! :(


----------



## daisylane

Oh god, I watched that last night, 'babies behind bars' and saw that woman who was on her eigth pregnancy. How on earth can these women think that prison is a suitable place to raise a baby? (Kind of off-topic but how hardcore is American prison compared to here? One woman got 6 years for dealing drugs and there are people in this country that get less for murder! No wonder the US has one of the highest rates of inprisoned people in the world) And who are these women microwaving their babies and putting them in stew?! What is wrong with people :cry:

What kind of life can they give it afterwards when she said herself she has nothing now, no home, no car, no nothing. And surely being in prison isn't going to help her get a job but I don't know how the child welfare/benefits system works over there. Whereas some people who are stable and capable don't get the chance :nope:


----------



## blueskai

Yeah that's the one! Urgh. I get so angry sometimes, I probably shouldn't put myself through it!! what gives her the right to yet another child if she can't look after the EIGHT that she has, grr.

I know I thought it was pretty hardcore too btw haha :o


----------



## daisylane

And the ex-prostitute who had her first set of twins at 11! Dear me :nope:

Are you ttc again sweetheart? Thank-you for the friend request :hugs:


----------



## blueskai

:o omg I know. You can't even begin to imagine what some people have been through.

Erm, to be honest I can't face it. I know that the idea of having another baby is just amazing, and there'd be nothing like it, but I'm still really hurting after losing my first baby, who I call Jack, and I just feel like I can't even contemplate trying again just now. I just know I'm not ready, even after two years. I feel like I'm still grieving I suppose.
I have a lot of fears too that I know are probably completely irrational, but I can't seem to shake them off :( like I'm scared I'll forget Jack, or that my new baby will get the recognition that I want for the one I lost that he just doesn't get...then I'll feel guilty and angry about it. :nope:
Plus, I never realised things could go so wrong during a pregnancy, I've never come across anything like that in my family, my mum had 7 kids, one of my sisters has 2, and the other has one so straight away I'm thinking "well i must be the broken one" you know? And I just cannot face another loss, if it did happen again, it'd break me completely.

haha, bet you're sorry you asked! Simple yes or no would've worked 
Are you trying again or is it too early to say?
No probs about the friend :) you seem on my wavelength haha.
xo


----------

